# Your opinion on Reddit?



## Purplefuzz (Jul 5, 2019)

Been there for 2.5 years since at first i thought it was a good place for content. But now i can't stand it since the userbase is so immature and rude about the dumbest crap. Like at /r/headphones been flamed like 5 times for saying why i like the ER4 and the users on that sub just can't have a conversation with being condescending while downvoting your posts for no reason. While expecting you to care about what they deem as right opinion or something.


----------



## luffy (Jul 5, 2019)

I love Reddit.  I just don't pay attention to trolls or dummies.  It's one of the largest websites in the world, so you're going to get all kinds of people.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 5, 2019)

Terrible website ruined by its upvote/downvote feature as well as it's general design. It actively discourages discussion and forces things to where niche and in many cases old things cant get any proper discussion

However....
I use it anyway cause its popular and can be a decent learning tool and news source at times


----------



## Purplefuzz (Jul 5, 2019)

Battlechili said:


> Terrible website ruined by its upvote/downvote feature as well as it's general design. It actively discourages discussion and forces things to where niche and in many cases old things cant get any proper discussion
> 
> However....
> I use it anyway cause its popular and can be a decent learning tool and news source at times



I just use it for the stories threads that pop up on /r/Askreddit. Anything beyond that its worthless, just full of immature people who hide behind the upvote/downvote system. The sub in my OP horrid for idiots abusing the system promote garbage that never add to the topic or shut down dissent.

It's worse than twitter/facebook imo.


----------



## OneEyedCanine (Jul 5, 2019)

I have such a love hate relationship with Reddit. To me it can be an endlessly entertaining place to chat with people over mutual interests, and some of the comment threads are hilarious to read. However there are some nasty people on there, that seem to have no purpose on that site other than to bully and demean. It takes away from the fun of it when you're trying to start a conversation and you have a belligerent moron in the comments trying to stir things up. I just ignore those people, but they do make the site more unenjoyable in my opinion.


----------



## Nyro46 (Jul 5, 2019)

I don't really use Reddit. The only time I use it honestly is if I'm searching something up in Google, and Reddit comes up as the results (usually a question) and the Reddit has the answer I'm looking for in the comments section. So, it's helpful to me that way.
In terms of actually using it, never had a great experience. Most of the time I've ever made any posts, I don't really get great answers. (Such as recently I made a post looking for people who still play LittleBigPlanet, but everyone that answered just said "add me I'm (blank)" without any context as to who they were or anything).


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 5, 2019)

I only browse the 'map porn' subreddit. While sometimes interesting much of the content is clearly sourced without crediting the original creators, and sometimes the information presented is clearly spurious.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Jul 5, 2019)

OneEyedCanine said:


> However there are some nasty people on there, that seem to have no purpose on that site other than to bully and demean. It takes away from the fun of it when you're trying to start a conversation and you have a belligerent moron in the comments trying to stir things up. I just ignore those people, but they do make the site more unenjoyable in my opinion.



Allot take it too far on allot of subs. People getting threatening PM's for stupid reasons is common, i had that happen when some dude didn't like me ditching his argument because he couldn't be civil and thought calling me a pussy was okay.

Yet later on ditched the sub because he couldn't handle getting downvoted for saying stupid reasons why he sold his HD800 headphones...


----------



## Catdog (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## OneEyedCanine (Jul 5, 2019)

Purplefuzz said:


> Allot take it too far on allot of subs. People getting threatening PM's for stupid reasons is common, i had that happen when some dude didn't like me ditching his argument because he couldn't be civil and thought calling me a pussy was okay.
> 
> Yet later on ditched the sub because he couldn't handle getting downvoted for saying stupid reasons why he sold his HD800 headphones...


Yikes, I'm glad I haven't gotten those yet , I've just had idiots comment under my posts saying stupid crap. Nice thing is that (at least from what I've seen) is that if they're bad enough, the community will come to the rescue and downvote the asshat into oblivion. 
They thrive on their "gotcha" moments, and try to prod you into arguments it seems, for them that's what the site is about. I pretty much just lurk now and read stuff, I very rarely comment or post unless it's on a tiny subreddit.


----------



## Bullslayer (Jul 5, 2019)

I've managed to stay out of reddit. Took me forever just to join here. I tend to be shy normally.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Jul 5, 2019)

OneEyedCanine said:


> Yikes, I'm glad I haven't gotten those yet , I've just had idiots comment under my posts saying stupid crap. Nice thing is that (at least from what I've seen) is that if they're bad enough, the community will come to the rescue and downvote the asshat into oblivion.
> They thrive on their "gotcha" moments, and try to prod you into arguments it seems, for them that's what the site is about. I pretty much just lurk now and read stuff, I very rarely comment or post unless it's on a tiny subreddit.



Yup i was surprised that it was a PM, because i found it funny how that a decent response when i told him knock of crying about a earphone when people were giving opinions on why they enjoyed it. When i called him out again he still refused to see how much a child he was being. 

Not just that i find it gross how the drama/cringe subs get away with bullying in a way that breaks rules. Because /r/Subredditdrama is the only place were had clowns try to poorly argue how the furry fandom big nsfw side means its fetish when not.


----------



## Simo (Jul 5, 2019)

Have never used it, or gone on it. It may have come up in some search results, and I'm vaguely aware of what it is, though, I have never felt any compulsion or need to use it. I guess I don't really understand the appeal, or what purpose it would serve.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 5, 2019)

Simo said:


> Have never used it, or gone on it. It may have come up in some search results, and I'm vaguely aware of what it is, though, I have never felt any compulsion or need to use it. I guess I don't really understand the appeal, or what purpose it would serve.



Just a place that hosts images or stories I suppose!
As I mentioned, I scroll through it to look at maps.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 5, 2019)

I've browsed it for a few months. Between all the memes, cringe worthy teenagers, weird elitism or whatever the word is, and poor excuses for political discussion, it seems like a very entertaining service. It's like something to laugh at, or to stare at in confusion.


----------



## Simo (Jul 5, 2019)

Huh, I guess I still don't get the particular appeal. Is it that the thing where you have to sign in, to 'see more results'? I think that's a major turn-off, things I have to sign up for, in general; there's too many already.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 5, 2019)

Simo said:


> Huh, I guess I still don't get the particular appeal. Is it that the thing where you have to sign in, to 'see more results'? I think that's a major turn-off, things I have to sign up for, in general; there's too many already.



No you don't have the sign in. I think that's picarto or something?


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jul 5, 2019)

Not a fan of Reddit curating posts that technically don't break their rules.
They behave like a publisher rather than a platform and should have their protections removed like Facebook and Twitter.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jul 6, 2019)

don't like reddit much.

good for quippy punchlines but not if you actually want to talk about anything serious.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Jul 6, 2019)

Sam A Wamm said:


> don't like reddit much.
> 
> good for quippy punchlines but not if you actually want to talk about anything serious.



Noticed that allot, everytime i try to have a civil but serious chat I just come back with uncalled hostility by some immature 20 year old or younger. Like how i was downvoted because one dude asked me what balanced armature driver is, instead of googling since there few sources that give a easy explanation.


----------



## Pipistrele (Jul 6, 2019)

Purplefuzz said:


> how i was downvoted because one dude asked me what balanced armature driver is, instead of googling since there few sources that give a easy explanation.


...I can't help but think there's a missing link between the dude asking a question and you getting downvoted


----------



## Purplefuzz (Jul 6, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> ...I can't help but think there's a missing link between the dude asking a question and you getting downvoted



I've had that happen as a way pass the blame for not putting little effort in knowing what people are talking about. Not the first time that happend hence i rarely replied back, since they never respond back even if i answer there question. Though sometimes i get 4 karma.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jul 6, 2019)

I only read the TIFU stories. Other than that I'm not really a fan of it.


----------



## Sagt (Jul 6, 2019)

I've found that it's often a pretty handy place for lurking through to find advice and opinions on stuff. Sucky people exist everywhere, just don't take anyone too seriously and you'll probably enjoy it more.

Also I swear I keep seeing people badmouthing audiophiles on this forum. Maybe that community as a whole is just generally really toxic.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Jul 6, 2019)

Terrible website for anything besides talking about very niche topics and hobbies, and even then I still rather use other platforms.

The whole upvote/downvote thing encourages people to parrot what everyone else says and thinks out of fear of getting bad karma.
Oh, and lets not forget that Tencent is now a big investor, wouldn't be surprised if certain topics and subreddits disappeared without a good explanation.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jul 7, 2019)

I've been on so many different forums for various interests and hobbies, I'm not really interested in /r/ because there's nothing there that I can't find somewhere else on the Internet. . .and a lot less weeding through trolls to find what I'm looking for.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Jul 7, 2019)

Sagt said:


> Also I swear I keep seeing people badmouthing audiophiles on this forum. Maybe that community as a whole is just generally really toxic.



Edit: i take that back the whole community is toxic and worthless. I just logged on to ASR forums where its pretty anti-headphone for ignorant an unfair reasons and my threads are ignored with weak replies. Head fi is just a subjectivist cesspool by people who just hype chi-fi/totl garbage while  /r/headphones and /r/audiophile is just a 15 year olds interpretation of both sites with reddits own issues. 

Holy cow speaker fans are beyond hostile to headphones/earphones gaining massive popularity and that they have to lie how headphone only users are morons for liking them for quality reasons. But ignore out right those issues disappear if the music was made with headphones in mind or good DSP plug ins. 

Sorry for heavy vent dump but my god I've never been burnt by a hobby, rather focus on gaming/furry stuff from now on honestly.  




CrookedCroc said:


> Oh, and lets not forget that Tencent is now a big investor, wouldn't be surprised if certain topics and subreddits disappeared without a good explanation.



That did happen allot of users were angry that mods on big subs were removing any china talk without any reason on why. I don't see why Tencent would make it any worse the Reddit mods remove topic's they don't like anyways.


----------



## MadXStitcher (Jul 7, 2019)

I deleted my account recently.  I still browse, but I do so without being able to comment.  The most innocuous comments turn into wank and dogpiling, and I don't need that in my life.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Jul 7, 2019)

MadXStitcher said:


> The most innocuous comments turn into wank and dogpiling, and I don't need that in my life.



True the sites community is horrid for having no concept of a civil discussion and very easily baited by weak trolling as if its there first day on the internet. lol 

Say's allot that alt's/throwaways are a must to say honest opinions that might net -200 and angry PM's.


----------



## OscarDeer (Jul 7, 2019)

I've only been on _Reddit _for about 7 Months now. I really love it and I enjoy posting on it and seeing some of the Art people make on _r/furry.
_
As for Trolls and Dummies, they're probably Kids or Teenagers that just like to do that or have no common sense in them. Expect to find a lot of people like that not only on _Reddit_ but also other large Websites.


----------



## Julen (Jul 8, 2019)

fucking plebbit lmao


Edit:OMG THANKS FOR THE PLATINUM!!!!!1!


----------



## Purplefuzz (Jul 25, 2019)

I have no idea why its called a discussion platform. The rules there are beyond stupid as if no one runing the joint has a clue.

- Too many subs punish new users(under a month) your either auto removed or have to have a certain amount of karma.

-  Getting told you "doing this too much" with 16 min wait because i broke a rule that was just made up.

- Getting downvoted hardcore by the userbase for dare disagreeing on something. The headphone is horrid for this if you god forbid your fave can is a Grado labs one.

- Getting banned for no reason by a ignorant mod, Got banned from the subreddit drama sub for this reason. Turns out the mod team for that sub are a thin skinned joke if the makeup addiction drama is anything to go by.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 25, 2019)

I love their memes


----------



## AppleButt (Jul 25, 2019)

I like scrolling through reddit.  I’ve never had a problem with it. 

But I’m not hard to please so....


----------



## fourur (Jul 25, 2019)

it"s day and night, I had some supportive responses here like I had really free nasty reply from people who just want to puke some negativity. Now I just lurk here and here, but don't get involved much, plus, it dosen't stop to disconnect me. wiche is not encouraging imo. and  as users can browse the history of others users, it's easy to blam someone for exemple, who is vegan( i'm not) in a sub that is not related and we quickly lose the conversation to get instead, a lot of troll in the comment.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Jul 25, 2019)

fourur said:


> it"s day and night, I had some supportive responses here like I had really free nasty reply from people who just want to puke some negativity. Now I just lurk here and here, but don't get involved much, plus, it dosen't stop to disconnect me. wiche is not encouraging imo. and  as users can browse the history of others users, it's easy to blam someone for exemple, who is vegan( i'm not) in a sub that is not related and we quickly lose the conversation to get instead, a lot of troll in the comment.



From my experience allot there really no idea what a conversation is, I've gotten replies where they say something i have no idea what there talking about as if i know. Or flame me like 12 year old because i disagree or like something they don't.


----------



## TallmanClay (Jul 25, 2019)

I've never experienced the kind of discouragement talked about here on Reddit. If I'm subscribed to a sub and the community sucks, I unsubscribe. Maybe it's because I'm not interested in the kinds of subreddits where opinions are given. I just want to see cool stuff for the most part. The majority of subs I'm subscribed to are ones about animals being cool, earth being beautiful, or art under some theme.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jul 26, 2019)

Used to be good but once everyone started using it it basically turned into shit (same thing happened to YouTube, the gaming scene, and the Internet as a whole). Now, it's basically a collection of gross normie dens where parroting the correct opinion for pretend internet points is standard operating procedure. Throw in a horde of ass blasted moderators and their incompetent administrative overlords along with a bunch of half-baked memes stolen from 4chan and you have modern Reddit.

Shit's a joke.


----------



## Willow (Jul 26, 2019)

I think reddit can be great if you can find the right communities, and I've managed to find some great discord servers just from looking at subreddits. outside of that though I don't really spend that much time on the site unless I'm looking for something kind of specific or I drop in on one of the communities I'm a part of to give people advice

or make fun of shitty people


----------



## RossTheRottie (Jul 26, 2019)

That about sums it up, if I were being polite about it.


----------



## Moar Krabs (Jul 26, 2019)

Honestly, old reddit was amazing. But now its gone to shit. I do use it but I never browse outside of the sub reddits Im in


----------



## Purplefuzz (Jul 26, 2019)

I'm i the only noticing the downvote = disagree has gotten worse on there?. I swear when i new there like 3 years ago its was annoying to come back with my karma at -12 for dumb reasons and the fact you be locked out of few sub's because of it if it too low. I stopped using my 4 go to's because of the out of nowhere hostility that the community would pretend wasn't a issue.  

I remember when i was told to fuck off at /r/thetruthishere to the shitty no sleep because of poor typing when i made a thread there on odd experiences. Same again when /r/Furry tried arguing how anything slightly negative opinion wise was wrong and downvoted any serious attempt at conversation a big drop in active users when it was a 20k sub. lol


----------



## Peach's (Jul 26, 2019)

I only use very specific subs, I don't dabble in the general community as I find it kind of disgusting.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 14, 2019)

I like Reddit though it can be toxic at times.


----------



## foussiremix (Aug 14, 2019)

Reddit is like really mixed, there are great places with nice people and then there are these horrible reddit places filled with aholes.

Another dumb thing about it is the downvote , upvote, karma.
Could go into more detail but too lazy.

Its honestly a badly moderated site imo.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 14, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> Reddit is like really mixed, there are great places with nice people and then there are these horrible reddit places filled with aholes.
> 
> Another dumb thing about it is the downvote , upvote, karma.
> Could go into more detail but too lazy.
> ...


I think that people are not smart about giving people moderator on Reddit.


----------



## Glossolalia (Aug 14, 2019)

I like reddit. As long as I stick to the more positive subreddits it's a good source of light entertainment. Plus, as a person who sometimes lives under a rock, it can be a good sampler of what people are talking about lately (not that I'd use it as a news source in itself).


----------



## Purplefuzz (Aug 15, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> Reddit is like really mixed, there are great places with nice people and then there are these horrible reddit places filled with aholes.
> 
> Another dumb thing about it is the downvote , upvote, karma.
> Could go into more detail but too lazy.
> ...



The issue i have with the mod system there is that you can join with zero experience. I can tolerate downvotes, but i find so stupid that site sees no issue having mods who sound 15 attack anyone they dislike. It's against site rules to ban users for their opinions/what they sub to yet at least 100 subs break that rule all the time. 

The place is really two faced to worth posting there. I've gotten -4 and told to fuck off by dumb aholes who never read the posts they reply too.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 15, 2019)

I love Reddit, the frontpage communities suck ass but you can customize so much what you wanna see and there’s a lot of funny subreddits out there


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Filter (Aug 16, 2019)

I'm a longtime lurker. Maybe someday I'll make an account. I've been saying that for years.


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 16, 2019)

Reddit? OH, you mean IncelAffinity!

edit: joking. there is a joke that reddit has incels

Also edit: I take back my joke.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Aug 16, 2019)

healed-hearts said:


> Reddit? OH, you mean IncelAffinity!



I don't think the majority of reddit consists of depressed and ugly male virgins to be perfectly honest.


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 16, 2019)

ASTA said:


> I don't think the majority of reddit consists of depressed and ugly male virgins to be perfectly honest.


I was joking. ^^


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 16, 2019)

healed-hearts said:


> I was joking. ^^


Reddit purged that portion of the site as best they could and should.


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 17, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Reddit purged that portion of the site as best they could and should.


Good! I take back my mean joke and apologize. =)


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 17, 2019)

I'm sorry. =( It was in bad taste.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Aug 17, 2019)

Not a big fan of the site.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 17, 2019)

healed-hearts said:


> I'm sorry. =( It was in bad taste.


Nah, it was funny.


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 17, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Nah, it was funny.


Ahhh =')


----------



## WXYZ (Aug 17, 2019)

I lost interest in Reddit gradually, then suddenly.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 17, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> I lost interest in Reddit gradually, then suddenly.


Reddit: "Womz are ruining video games."
Me: "Any other shit-takes?"
Reddit: "If women don't screw me I'm driving a car through a crowd."
Me: o_0
Reddit: DWARVEN JUSTICE
8chan;


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 17, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Reddit: "Womz are ruining video games."
> Me: "Any other shit-takes?"
> Reddit: "If women don't screw me I'm driving a car through a crowd."
> Me: o_0
> ...


Carlos Mencia makes me desire to indulge in cringe culture. =( Ugh...

And cringe culture enthusiasts, well... makes me "cringe". So I am making myself cringe...


----------



## CrookedCroc (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## blue sky love (Aug 17, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> View attachment 68388


I don't get it entirely; but, I smiled x)


----------



## CrookedCroc (Aug 17, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Reddit purged that portion of the site as best they could and should.


They're still around dude, their old board was nuked cuz some guy made irl death threats. 
Someone made a new community called braincels, they are a lot more cringe inducing


----------



## WXYZ (Aug 17, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Someone made a new community called braincels, they are a lot more cringe inducing


*frowns*
At least there's FAF!


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 17, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> They're still around dude, their old board was nuked cuz some guy made irl death threats.
> Someone made a new community called braincels, they are a lot more cringe inducing


Braincels????

Hello, cringe culture; my old friend.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Aug 17, 2019)

healed-hearts said:


> Braincels????
> 
> Hello, cringe culture; my old friend.


If you think that's cringe wait to see their terminologies.
You have the classics like Chad and Stacy but then we have chadlites, ascension, betabuxxing, femoids, etc


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 17, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> If you think that's cringe wait to see their terminologies.
> You have the classics like Chad and Stacy but then we have chadlites, ascension, betabuxxing, femoids, etc


I'm a Becky and Stacy hybrid. So... Bestacy. x3


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 17, 2019)

I jest.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 17, 2019)

I went to see what gems I could find on Reddit.


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 17, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I went to see what gems I could find on Reddit.
> 
> View attachment 68389


I support genocide now. =')


----------



## Purplefuzz (Aug 17, 2019)

/r/Yiffinhell is pretty much my pathetic sub imo. The mods have zero idea what a furry is and downplay the users being aholes. Surprised i haven't seen a post here how 50/50 being furry on Reddit is, Since mild fursonna talk enough to flamed in few places. It gets worse in the gaming subs when a game has anthro races has people crying about the furry invasion???.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Aug 17, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> They're still around dude, their old board was nuked cuz some guy made irl death threats.
> Someone made a new community called braincels, they are a lot more cringe inducing


Generally everything with "cels" is pretty bad, incels especially. I never had trouble with reddit's community since I don't comment a lot, but damn, just knowing people like these exist was a bit shocking.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 17, 2019)

Tom Mallard said:


> Terrible website that abuses and bullies small developers that might not have the time or money to fix every single issue in a game. Entitled manchilds...


A lot like that Bethesda exec that keeps re-releasing Skyrim. What a tosser, am I right.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Aug 30, 2019)

I'm i the only one noticing that site gotten worse?, I made a 4 throwaway accounts at least 3 of 4. I came back with -4 with people being unreasonably nasty as if its too much to be civil.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Aug 30, 2019)

If you try to use Reddit seriously for anything you're going to have a bad time.

This is why I only use it for literally the dumbest and most inane memes possible to spam friends and soon-to-be ex-friends with.


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 30, 2019)

On my opinion
This Is Far BETTER than reddit


----------



## Purplefuzz (Aug 30, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> If you try to use Reddit seriously for anything you're going to have a bad time.
> 
> This is why I only use it for literally the dumbest and most inane memes possible to spam friends and soon-to-be ex-friends with.



Yeah i love it when people say there are debate subs. But there all are poorly run trash with users who downvote any opinion that doesn't fit the hivemind.

Not only that the furry sub is pretty useless since its regularly raided by the drama/cringe subs. Not gonna have some fat NEET harass me over a fantasy hobby while defending 2 sites that deeply hate Reddit and its community. lol


----------



## oappo (Aug 30, 2019)

The site can be very useful at times. You can even find a more-or-less good community for some subreddits. But those can be hard to find because the first rule of reddit is "don't break the circle."


----------



## Shahf the Wolfo (Aug 30, 2019)

Reddits fun :3


----------



## Purplefuzz (Sep 1, 2019)

oappo said:


> The site can be very useful at times. You can even find a more-or-less good community for some subreddits. But those can be hard to find because the first rule of reddit is "don't break the circle."



Yeah until you get 0 to -4 for reasons the sub community won't explain about.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Sep 1, 2019)

My problem with reddit is the fact that they aren't really doing anything about the horribly Racist, Sexist, and rapey men on their website who like to recruit young boys into their woman hating club. Everytime I even mention that they should just outright ban the MGTOW/Incel crowd, all anyone has to say is "Free Speech" this and "They have a right to their opinion" but honestly it makes me think Reddit themselves just agrees with all that shit. There's no "both sides" argument between someone who thinks women should have basic human rights and someone who wants their own personal child sex slave, so why they even keep them on their site is beyond me. 

None of the politics subs are good, its either one extreme or the other with reddit. You've got absolute shit holes like r/TheDonald getting pissy over being quarantined as if they didn't post hundreds of racist memes, and r/Politics is a "If you don't agree even slightly with everyone here, you will be shouted down to oblivion" hellscape. 

The site is only good for the funny subs like r/WhitePeopleTwitter and those subs that have cute pictures of animals.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Sep 1, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> My problem with reddit is the fact that they aren't really doing anything about the horribly Racist, Sexist, and rapey men on their website who like to recruit young boys into their woman hating club. Everytime I even mention that they should just outright ban the MGTOW/Incel crowd, all anyone has to say is "Free Speech" this and "They have a right to their opinion" but honestly it makes me think Reddit themselves just agrees with all that shit. There's no "both sides" argument between someone who thinks women should have basic human rights and someone who wants their own personal child sex slave, so why they even keep them on their site is beyond me.
> 
> None of the politics subs are good, its either one extreme or the other with reddit. You've got absolute shit holes like r/TheDonald getting pissy over being quarantined as if they didn't post hundreds of racist memes, and r/Politics is a "If you don't agree even slightly with everyone here, you will be shouted down to oblivion" hellscape.
> 
> The site is only good for the funny subs like r/WhitePeopleTwitter and those subs that have cute pictures of animals.



The politic subs were always useless it's either doom and gloom crowd or one side shutting down your view because they disagree/can't argue it. The peado tone that site is not new the anime community and others had meltdowns when Sadpanda was removed.

Not only that the site is fucking trash if your a fresh new user. When i first joined in 2015 you couldn't even post in a allot of subs because of dumb useless rules or get 0 to -5 because reasons which is common on /r/askreddit and /r/furry sometimes. While still expected to carry on posting ignoring being -5 and lower on a new account means even less subs will let you fucking post, Ugh.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Sep 1, 2019)

Purplefuzz said:


> The politic subs were always useless it's either doom and gloom crowd or one side shutting down your view because they disagree/can't argue it. The peado tone that site is not new the anime community and others had meltdowns when Sadpanda was removed.
> 
> Not only that the site is fucking trash if your a fresh new user. When i first joined in 2015 you couldn't even post in a allot of subs because of dumb useless rules or get 0 to -5 because reasons which is common on /r/askreddit and /r/furry sometimes. While still expected to carry on posting ignoring being -5 and lower on a new account means even less subs will let you fucking post, Ugh.



I always thought that the obsession with gaining Karma from some of the users really takes away from some of the posts and communities. Like how are you supposed to welcome new people into a community that they want to be apart of if they can't interact or post anywhere IN that community? Why is Karma such a big deal anyway? Because your comment gets heard the most, I guess? It just feels like a waste of time, in my opinion. 

Also you get Karma for the most inane shit sometimes, like politely disagreeing with someone. Also, if you get downvoted, then you're opinion isn't heard because reddit has that feature that blocks it and you have to click the little plus symbol in order to even see what was said. I've seen people get downvoted to oblivion for saying stuff like "I don't agree with that." and "That doesn't seem right."

Besides the communities being awful, theirs the fact that you can make a subreddit for basically anything and no one will stop you. I remember there was a subreddit where you could look at people die, like for real die, and the defense for that was  "It's supposed to make people feel cautious about doing dangerous things" like posting the decapitated heads of random people online is totally okay and normal. I don't care if me not wanting to be on a website where people can post pictures of dead bodies makes me a "Normie" or a "Prude" its just fucking weird, and really disrespectful to the person who died. 

Idk if those communities are gone now, but I should hope they've at least been quarantined. No one wants to go through the trending page of reddit only to find a picture of some girl who was murdered at a party.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Sep 1, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> I always thought that the obsession with gaining Karma from some of the users really takes away from some of the posts and communities. Like how are you supposed to welcome new people into a community that they want to be apart of if they can't interact or post anywhere IN that community? Why is Karma such a big deal anyway? Because your comment gets heard the most, I guess? It just feels like a waste of time, in my opinion.
> 
> Also you get Karma for the most inane shit sometimes, like politely disagreeing with someone. Also, if you get downvoted, then you're opinion isn't heard because reddit has that feature that blocks it and you have to click the little plus symbol in order to even see what was said. I've seen people get downvoted to oblivion for saying stuff like "I don't agree with that." and "That doesn't seem right."
> 
> ...



Because the site owners had a "Free speech" phase based early reddit around it. Hence why it takes so much for a horrid sub to get nuked but subs like /r/Drama and /r/Yiffinhell are ignored.

As for you bit about being noob unfriendly and karma, Well the simple reason is tribalism/hivemind community logic and your average redditor is neckbeard loser or immature 12 - 23 year old. When i still used the headphone sub a dude rage quitted and cried about being downvoted for his stupid reason why he liked the HD650 over the HD800, Because he apparently liked intimate soundstages right after harassing me liking the intimate soundstage of the Etymotic ER4???.

It's almost like the staff there have no idea what there doing because there idea of doing Default subs is 1 out of many reasons why Reddit is a shitshow. You'd think karma would be removed on the text based sub's since it would instantly kill 80% of the users who use it to attack others with.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Sep 1, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> My problem with reddit is the fact that they aren't really doing anything about the horribly Racist, Sexist, and rapey men on their website who like to recruit young boys into their woman hating club. Everytime I even mention that they should just outright ban the MGTOW/Incel crowd, all anyone has to say is "Free Speech" this and "They have a right to their opinion" but honestly it makes me think Reddit themselves just agrees with all that shit. There's no "both sides" argument between someone who thinks women should have basic human rights and someone who wants their own personal child sex slave, so why they even keep them on their site is beyond me.



Neither of the subs you mentioned advocate turning women into a class of sex slaves lmao. And they aren't dominated by a bunch of "rapey" men either.

The premier incel sub, r/braincels, is mostly filled with a bunch of mentally disturbed and physically unattractive young men who post nihilistic or self-loathing memes all day, cheer each other up with the occasional "it'll be OK dude" post, and try to maintain a safe space where they can be themselves and discuss incel issues in a way that they're comfortable with. I've been lurking their hangout for literally _months _now expecting the next Elliot Rodger to pop up before me yet the only thing I've seen is plenty of incels stating that Elliot was perhaps the _worst_ thing to happen to the incel community's image in the eyes of mainstream society. They've also been crusading hardcore against a recent influx of alt right refugees from the now defunct r/cringeanarchy subreddit attempting to flood their joint with the stereotypical low-brow white nationalist rhetoric that is practically sung like gospel in the alt right sphere of the Internet. Many of them aren't interested in any of that, and in fact see alt right beliefs and political action as a giant "cope" that many socially estranged white dudes adopt to cover up their sexual inferiority.

And yeah by their very own admission they don't like women. And why would they? Incels are everything that women find repulsive in a prospective mate. They're weird, socially anxious, ugly, have no direct sexual experience with women (duh), and are just out and out unattractive dudes who have been getting rejected and castigated for their shit looks for years by the opposite sex. In what part of the world is it perfectly normal to actually _like_ a person or a group that just actively dunks on you day in and day out?

Yet despite their blatant misogny I've never once seen their sub advocate mass raping women, shooting up schools, or genociding minorities (in fact, half of r/braincels is non-white). I have witnessed a few of them fiercely declare that giving women the right to vote was a grave mistake however, though I suspect that belief just goes part and parcel with their deep dislike of the female sex.

And the MGTOW crowd? A bunch of ex-married dudes, both young and old, who got shat on by crappy kangaroo divorce court rulings or by trashy cheating wives. There's also quite a number of young guys in there who got burned out by Tinder dating (statistically speaking it is an absolute nightmare of unprecedented scale for an average man).

And complaining that groups like these are absorbing young men at alarming rates is silly when you realize that the socially progressive left offers nothing to young men nowadays that could really help them navigate through modern society. How can you possibly loath losing a demographic to a rival when you haven't even attempted to really even pander to that demographic's desires, wishes, or demands? You need to present these people with a *rewarding* (at least in the theoretical sense) alternative viewpoint to get them out of the hands of your opponents and into yours.

What exactly is your side of the cultural aisle offering these guys in exchange for them subscribing to your way of thinking?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Sep 1, 2019)

ASTA said:


> Neither of the subs you mentioned advocate turning women into a class of sex slaves lmao. And they aren't dominated by a bunch of "rapey" men either.
> 
> The premier incel sub, r/braincels, is mostly filled with a bunch of mentally disturbed and physically unattractive young men who post nihilistic or self-loathing memes all day, cheer each other up with the occasional "it'll be OK dude" post, and try to maintain a safe space where they can be themselves and discuss incel issues in a way that they're comfortable with. I've been lurking their hangout for literally _months _now expecting the next Elliot Rodger to pop up before me yet the only thing I've seen is plenty of incels stating that Elliot was perhaps the _worst_ thing to happen to the incel community's image in the eyes of mainstream society. They've also been crusading hardcore against a recent influx of alt right refugees from the now defunct r/cringeanarchy subreddit attempting to flood their joint with the stereotypical low-brow white nationalist rhetoric that is practically sung like gospel in the alt right sphere of the Internet. Many of them aren't interested in any of that, and in fact see alt right beliefs and political action as a giant "cope" that many socially estranged white dudes adopt to cover up their sexual inferiority.
> 
> ...


That's such a crock of shit;


Spoiler: r/braincel trash.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Sep 1, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> That's such a crock of shit;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: r/braincel trash.
> ...



Not digging for all of those posts but the last one literally has the OP stating his disagreement with Elliot's rampage. The rest of the posters there discuss what could have possibly set him off (possible mental illness/illnesses and/or interactions with higher status men and women), how they initially reacted to his manifesto, and what sort of actions he could have taken in life that would've indirectly set him down another path.



This one is just them taking the piss out of both r/inceltears and what they perceive as a weak man being fine with his wife outwardly fantasizing about high status men that she would shag. Here, it is suggested that the man depicted in the screencap is a flimsy husband who would be accepting of being cheated on.

The rest is standard misogynistic r/braincel fare. Yes, they hate women. A lot. And they are unashamed of admitting this.

I even admitted that they disliked women in my post because they themselves admit it constantly. Why are you using a stated fact as a "gotcha!" moment?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Sep 1, 2019)

ASTA said:


> Not digging for all of those posts but the last one literally has the OP stating his disagreement with Elliot's rampage. The rest of the posters there discuss what could have possibly set him off (possible mental illness/illnesses and/or interactions with higher status men and women), how they initially reacted to his manifesto, and what sort of actions he could have taken in life that would've indirectly set him down another path.View attachment 69972
> 
> This one is just them taking the piss out of both r/inceltears and what they perceive as a weak man being fine with his wife outwardly fantasizing about high status men that she would shag. Here, it is suggested that the man depicted in the screencap is a flimsy husband who would be accepting of being cheated on.
> 
> ...


Because stanning Incels when they are one of the major "mass murder" demographics is kinda shit.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Sep 2, 2019)

ASTA said:


> Not digging for all of those posts but the last one literally has the OP stating his disagreement with Elliot's rampage. The rest of the posters there discuss what could have possibly set him off (possible mental illness/illnesses and/or interactions with higher status men and women), how they initially reacted to his manifesto, and what sort of actions he could have taken in life that would've indirectly set him down another path.View attachment 69972
> 
> This one is just them taking the piss out of both r/inceltears and what they perceive as a weak man being fine with his wife outwardly fantasizing about high status men that she would shag. Here, it is suggested that the man depicted in the screencap is a flimsy husband who would be accepting of being cheated on.
> 
> ...



I don't know why people feel the need to make Incels seem like "Not that bad" these days, because they've literally been the cause of multiple mass shootings and van attacks. This is like the third person whose tried to shrug off these communities with a "They only post terrible memes and talk about how much they hate women all the time" without bringing up the fact that they also totally DO talk about how much they want to legalize owning sex slaves, and how they DO talk about how much they fantasize about raping women. You showing me two posts where they talk about Elliot Rodgers and trying to present that like it's the entirety of the Sub is ridiculous, because if that's really all they did then those van attacks and those mass shootings wouldn't have happened, and Inceltears wouldn't be a sub that exists. 

I'm tired of people trying to make me feel sorry for these losers, I don't. They're ideology has gotten people killed. And no, don't give me that "There is no such thing as Incel Ideology" because that's the most doublethink crock of shit I've ever been told. Incels parade around on their subs with the Black Pill/Red Pill/Blue Pill idea, so it's obvious there is an Ideology that they hold among them, just because they're a "Community" and not an "Organization" doesn't mean they don't have basic Ideas that they all agree on. 

The very reason the original r/Incels was taken down was BECAUSE someone was asking how they could get away with raping a woman. r/Braincels is the sub we have after the fact, and the only reason they haven't been taken down yet is because people like you keep trying to defend their stupid sub with the "They only post memes" and "They only talk about Elliot Rodgers" excuses when I know for a fact that if I log onto reddit and I check the inceltears sub I will find the same rapey, incest filled shit I've been seeing for the past year now. 

I don't believe in the whole "Not all Incels" thing, I think if you call yourself in an incel you can't complain when people think you're apart of the mass murderers and rapist part of the community because that's the loudest part OF the community.


----------



## AstralGhost (Sep 2, 2019)

I like it a lot! I've been a lurker on there for 7 years and I've learned to stay away from bait subreddits that have a toxic community and subscribed to subs that I would enjoy browsing randomly and that are active very frequently


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Sep 4, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> I don't know why people feel the need to make Incels seem like "Not that bad" these days, because they've literally been the cause of multiple mass shootings and van attacks. This is like the third person whose tried to shrug off these communities with a "They only post terrible memes and talk about how much they hate women all the time" without bringing up the fact that they also totally DO talk about how much they want to legalize owning sex slaves, and how they DO talk about how much they fantasize about raping women. You showing me two posts where they talk about Elliot Rodgers and trying to present that like it's the entirety of the Sub is ridiculous, because if that's really all they did then those van attacks and those mass shootings wouldn't have happened, and Inceltears wouldn't be a sub that exists.



Then I guess the existence of r/yiffinhell is owed to the fact that the furry fandom is absolutely swamped with doggy and kiddie diddlers then, right? 

After all, if the crimes of a few sully the integrity of the many, then EVERY demographic is garbage according to your logic.

Next you'll be telling me all men are rapists, lol. 



> I'm tired of people trying to make me feel sorry for these losers, I don't. They're ideology has gotten people killed. And no, don't give me that "There is no such thing as Incel Ideology" because that's the most doublethink crock of shit I've ever been told. Incels parade around on their subs with the Black Pill/Red Pill/Blue Pill idea, so it's obvious there is an Ideology that they hold among them, just because they're a "Community" and not an "Organization" doesn't mean they don't have basic Ideas that they all agree on.



I think you need to learn what the technical differences between a philosophical belief and an ideological belief are before you go about claiming Red Pill (or any pill for that matter) is some sort of incel ideology. 

I'd also recommend that you actually read what those three pills are about. I can link you to some source material on them if you'd like. PM me for assistance. 




> The very reason the original r/Incels was taken down was BECAUSE someone was asking how they could get away with raping a woman. r/Braincels is the sub we have after the fact, and the only reason they haven't been taken down yet is because people like you keep trying to defend their stupid sub with the "They only post memes" and "They only talk about Elliot Rodgers" excuses when I know for a fact that if I log onto reddit and I check the inceltears sub I will find the same rapey, incest filled shit I've been seeing for the past year now.



It hasn't been taken down because the subreddit's moderation body is _brutally _aggressive in shutting down any and all content that advocates perpetuating violence against a set demographic. As long as they keep up this approach to dealing with the more "special" elements of their community, the subreddit will remain in existence.

People like me who abstain from hopping on the popular incel hate bandwagon have little, if any, real influence over how Reddit's administrative body conducts their website. We don't have the numbers or the resources.

Also, incest? I do hope that was a typo!



> I don't believe in the whole "Not all Incels" thing, I think if you call yourself in an incel you can't complain when people think you're apart of the* mass murderers and rapist part of the community because that's the loudest part OF the community.*



Show those sources, chief.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Sep 4, 2019)

I'm guilty of subscribing to r/yiffinhell. Whenever I'm having a bad day I binge the comments and have a good laugh.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Sep 4, 2019)

ASTA said:


> Then I guess the existence of r/yiffinhell is owed to the fact that the furry fandom is absolutely swamped with doggy and kiddie diddlers then, right?
> 
> After all, if the crimes of a few sully the integrity of the many, then EVERY demographic is garbage according to your logic.
> 
> ...



Please stop with this #Not All Incels bullshit.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Sep 5, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> I'm guilty of subscribing to r/yiffinhell. Whenever I'm having a bad day I binge the comments and have a good laugh.



I really love how that sub is just people posting weak arguments on why they hate furries are very thin skinned when called out. Take glee banning anyone they deem furry because of dumb reasons, the spin-off /r/realfurryhours had a mod's admit is because they can't handle dissent by furries but are okay raiding other furry subs?.


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Sep 5, 2019)

I've listened to some of the Reddit reads on youtube, particularly "entitled parents" and "Prorevenge". Other than that, I know nothing of it.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Sep 5, 2019)

Purplefuzz said:


> I really love how that sub is just people posting weak arguments on why they hate furries are very thin skinned when called out. Take glee banning anyone they deem furry because of dumb reasons, the spin-off /r/realfurryhours had a mod's admit is because they can't handle dissent by furries but are okay raiding other furry subs?.



Redditors being hypocrites? Perish the thought!


----------



## Purplefuzz (Sep 5, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> Redditors being hypocrites? Perish the thought!



Redditors still act as if /r/yiff being bigger than /r/furry is somehow bad and proof that there no such thing as the SFW being 92% of the community. But will totally ignore how nearly all fandoms have large NSFW areas that are never the main focus.


----------



## StealthMode (Sep 5, 2019)

I think It's a neat place, but I never go to any subreddit outside of the ones im subscribed to


----------



## _Ivory_ (Sep 5, 2019)

I still havent learned how to use it probmperly .-.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 5, 2019)

I don't plan to visit or use reddit again, there's only one reddit I've been on but mostly lurked just because it's the only place I can find of people who actually play/like the game yet speak english.





If you use Reddit and like it, so be it. But I'm putting it back in the trash so feel free to go full raccoon for it.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Sep 5, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> If you use Reddit and like it, so be it. But I'm putting it back in the trash so feel free to go full raccoon for it.



Askreddit can be fantastic for anything paranormal in october period, The larger reddit community has moved past how furries are cancer. /r/headphones is fine since the troll's are low effort in the sense they can't handle being blocked and having 25,000 karma makes having -4 to -100 just a fart in the wind, Since it so easy to gain it back by shitposting cat memes. 

At this point SRD/Drama are dying, the furry hate sub is one nutcase away from being banned and I love how FAF is more discuss focus than /r/Furry which is just art dump full of teens that hate text threads???.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 5, 2019)

Purplefuzz said:


> Askreddit can be fantastic for anything paranormal in october period, The larger reddit community has moved past how furries are cancer. /r/headphones is fine since the troll's are low effort in the sense they can't handle being blocked and having 25,000 karma makes having -4 to -100 just a fart in the wind, Since it so easy to gain it back by shitposting cat memes.
> 
> At this point SRD/Drama are dying, the furry hate sub is one nutcase away from being banned and I love how FAF is more discuss focus than /r/Furry which is just art dump full of teens that hate text threads???.


That's not why I stopped using it, although ngl it did put me off, but I just didn't care about trolls either.

I just don't like it in general, it's really hard for my to attempt to describe, but it's never the community, I never let the community be the reason I can't have fun, hence why I'd still play L4D2's versus and DbD despite the toxic shit that can happen, then again everything is toxic so I just... Eh.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Sep 18, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> That's not why I stopped using it, although ngl it did put me off, but I just didn't care about trolls either.
> 
> I just don't like it in general, it's really hard for my to attempt to describe, but it's never the community, I never let the community be the reason I can't have fun, hence why I'd still play L4D2's versus and DbD despite the toxic shit that can happen, then again everything is toxic so I just... Eh.



The basic reason why the site sucks is that your average user cannot discuss the topic with being immature and hostile. Then thinks anyone cares about how edgy and real they are in same breath.


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 18, 2019)

I use it all the time, best social media ever


----------



## Alison Savros (Sep 18, 2019)

Purplefuzz said:


> The basic reason why the site sucks is that your average user cannot discuss the topic with being immature and hostile. Then thinks anyone cares about how edgy and real they are in same breath.


Reminds me of how a user called me a "baboon" simply for not getting a joke. I think it's safe to say he likely actually hates monkeys. Remind me to make a character of the species and shove it in his face.
Okay, maybe I won't literally shove it in his face, that sounds just as immature, but seriously, still...


----------



## Alison Savros (Sep 18, 2019)

Nax04 said:


> I use it all the time, best social media ever


Until you get downvoted by half of the Earth's population for having an opinion or simply explaining/debunking something.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Sep 18, 2019)

Alison Savros said:


> Reminds me of how a user called me a "baboon" simply for not getting a joke. I think it's safe to say he likely actually hates monkeys. Remind me to make a character of the species and shove it in his face.
> Okay, maybe I won't literally shove it in his face, that sounds just as immature, but seriously, still...



I was told to delete my account for not getting staging and imaging on headphones. When i mildly called him out i was temp banned the site is a joke for subs enforcing rules.

It's diet 4chan at this point.


----------



## LameFox (Sep 19, 2019)

I use it to look up stuff about games, sometimes. Don't have an account though and I hate trying to navigate the new UI so I'm always still using the old one.

Used to read some of the news aggregate subs and a few other large ones but way too much content seems like thinly disguised advertising or appears otherwise disingenuous. Especially when you look at the account history. It's amazing how often they don't even try to hide how blatantly the account exists to shape people's views on its pet topic(s), and sometimes you can even see the moment it went from normal user activity to a period of inactivity followed by nothing but political trolling.

So yeah, now I just use it to look up stuff about games.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Sep 21, 2019)

LameFox said:


> I use it to look up stuff about games, sometimes. Don't have an account though and I hate trying to navigate the new UI so I'm always still using the old one.
> 
> Used to read some of the news aggregate subs and a few other large ones but way too much content seems like thinly disguised advertising or appears otherwise disingenuous. Especially when you look at the account history. It's amazing how often they don't even try to hide how blatantly the account exists to shape people's views on its pet topic(s), and sometimes you can even see the moment it went from normal user activity to a period of inactivity followed by nothing but political trolling.
> 
> So yeah, now I just use it to look up stuff about games.



I read some subs too account less really loathe the petty ones that turn a discussion into a war with heavy downvoting. With no thought at how immature there being over someone opinion they could've ignored easily.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Sep 21, 2019)

I think another part about reddit that annoys me is how subs that were genuinely funny and relaxed have turned into awful circle jerks where no one shows any kindness or empathy. I think a great example is the r/AmITheAsshole subreddit, because before it used to be a sub where people would give actually genuine responses about what made someone a jerk or not in petty situations.

But just the other day I saw a post where a woman admits to locking someone else's child in a bathroom, and everyone was saying she wasn't a terrible person for doing that because the child left her cat in the refrigerator after it jumped in there. Anyone who says this woman is justified in locking a child a bathroom for HOURS because the kid left her cat in a fridge really needs to understand that people are more important than animals, and this is coming from someone who loves animals. You don't abuse a child for hurting an animal and think "Ha, this is fair because the child did something bad to the animal" like no, that's not how the real world works.

That sub has turned from "Am I in the wrong here?" to "Am I legally obligated to do X basic thing for someone?" And the phrase "You don't anyone anything" has become so goddamned prevalent.

I saw a post where a guy said his dead mom left him money in the will, and that he was angry at his father because his dad had cheated on her and left her for some other woman with a child, and then the child got sick and the dad came to him asking for some money to help pay her medical bills and the dude said no I won't pay those medical bills even if this small child will DIE if you don't have enough money to pay for all of her medicine, and reddit said he wasn't a dick for not helping his dad out and possibly letting some poor little girl with a chronic illness die because he was mad at him for cheating on his mom. 

The reasoning was "Well OP and the little girl aren't that close anyway, so he's not REALLY obligated to help. Plus, It's his money, his choice." Which yeah I guess that's right, but damn people are really out here justifying a dude letting some kid die possibly because they don't Technically have to. A kid they can help 100% but choose not to because they still hold some grudge against their father that they never personally worked out. 

And the most awful one was this one post where a dude said he found some old playboy pictures from the 70s in his closet, and he hung them up in his shitty dive bar, but then a man came by and asked him to take the photos down because they were pictures of his mother and the family didn't want that part of her life out on display in a public place, and the guy said no and then had the audacity to admit he didn't have any special attachment to the pictures he was just gonna leave them up out of "Principle" (This asshole was doing out of spite because the man UNDERSTANDABLY got mad that he wouldn't take down pictures that he didn't even want, or have any need for) And everyone on that thread said he WASN'T an asshole for not taking down the pictures because "TeChNiCAllY" it was his bar and he can put whatever he wants on the walls, but he's still a total asshole because he's just keeping naked pictures of some dudes mom on his shitty dive bar wall out of spite.


----------



## LameFox (Sep 21, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> The reasoning was "Well OP and the little girl aren't that close anyway, so he's not REALLY obligated to help. Plus, It's his money, his choice." Which yeah I guess that's right, but damn people are really out here justifying a dude letting some kid die possibly because they don't Technically have to. A kid they can help 100% but choose not to because they still hold some grudge against their father that they never personally worked out.



To be fair that could apply to virtually anyone. There are always sick kids out there whose families can't afford treatment. Probably that one guy is no more guilty than the rest of us in not giving them money because we're not that close to them.


----------



## Willow (Sep 21, 2019)

It's an okay site, but I think the lax moderation of subreddits has led to some pretty awful subreddits gaining traction they don't deserve (you know which ones I'm talking about). Other than that though it's a pretty good site for finding info and advice on stuff


----------



## Godzilla (Sep 22, 2019)

Not bad, but it does feel like everyone on reddit acts like they have a phd in whatever subject they're talking about


----------



## Purplefuzz (Sep 22, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> Not bad, but it does feel like everyone on reddit acts like they have a phd in whatever subject they're talking about



Techy hobby subs are horrid for that. I stopped using the PC based ones because it was full of morons who think they know more than Microsoft, Nvidia and AMD because they built there own PC.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 22, 2019)

They have a lot of topics and subjects to choose from such as art, animals, science, video games, shower thoughts, and music. They even have furry stuff. It's more than just for memes and edgy things. It offers a lot of cool channels.

I can agree there can be toxic people there, as others here have mentioned. 

Still when I am bored or waiting for long periods of time, Reddit is a good place to visit to keep me entertained.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Oct 4, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> Not bad, but it does feel like everyone on reddit acts like they have a phd in whatever subject they're talking about



You mean spreading what the sub deems as facts and reacting poorly when called out?.


----------



## Cyroo (Oct 4, 2019)

Trash.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 4, 2019)

Reddit does have some fairly decent furry memes, so there's that.


----------



## Kinare (Oct 4, 2019)

Reddit is annoying. Sometimes useful, but mostly just annoying. Often it's not the most informative stuff that gets upvoted, it's the most "funny", and if you dare disagree with the majority you get downvoted to Hell and back so your post essentially no longer exists, even if the conversation is entirely civil. I've never visited the furry subs so can't comment on them in particular, just a few for games and where Google search results have ended up.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Oct 6, 2019)

Kinare said:


> Reddit is annoying. Sometimes useful, but mostly just annoying. Often it's not the most informative stuff that gets upvoted, it's the most "funny", and if you dare disagree with the majority you get downvoted to Hell and back so your post essentially no longer exists, even if the conversation is entirely civil. I've never visited the furry subs so can't comment on them in particular, just a few for games and where Google search results have ended up.



That biggest issue i have with the community. It's not a good place to have any discussion because the moronic assholes who can't handle any disagreement or 2nd viewpoints downvote the shit out of everything, Looking a bunch a whiny 12 years olds the whole time. 

I've already seen quite few subs go from actually decent to toxic dumps that just die out or rot away.


----------



## Kiaara (Oct 6, 2019)

I like Reddit and use it frequently, however sometimes people will downvote the shit out of original content because it looks "too similar" to other characters that you've never even heard of. Also it's very hard to have an opinion on something and people handle theirs in an appropriate manner... And the amount of shit posts where shit posts should not be is immense...


----------



## LeFay (Oct 6, 2019)

Reddits a good site but like with all big sites it you get all kinds of people. I haven't had too much issue with trolls or anything like that but I do get confused by the content that gets upvoted. I don't put much stock into the karma system but there are people that hide behind it and use it as a form of clout.

r/furry and r/furry_irl are really good sub reddits however like with other subreddits I'm really confused by what gets upvoted. On top of that most of the comments I see on r/furry_irl tend to be NSFW or inappropriate and are usually what garners the most upvotes, I know from testing that.

Most of the stuff that gets upvoted on r/furry are the same typical stuff, fursuiters almost always take top, couples pictures, anything super cute and typically certain artists so there isn't much diversity in the content, but hey it's what the fandom likes.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Oct 10, 2019)

LeFay said:


> Reddits a good site but like with all big sites it you get all kinds of people. I haven't had too much issue with trolls or anything like that but I do get confused by the content that gets upvoted. I don't put much stock into the karma system but there are people that hide behind it and use it as a form of clout.
> 
> r/furry and r/furry_irl are really good sub reddits however like with other subreddits I'm really confused by what gets upvoted. On top of that most of the comments I see on r/furry_irl tend to be NSFW or inappropriate and are usually what garners the most upvotes, I know from testing that.
> 
> Most of the stuff that gets upvoted on r/furry are the same typical stuff, fursuiters almost always take top, couples pictures, anything super cute and typically certain artists so there isn't much diversity in the content, but hey it's what the fandom likes.



The furry subs are weak in my case the meme sub is a drama magnet with very immature users/mods and /r/Furry is just a art dump that downvotes any text based discussion all while crying about non furs being mean. 

The last time i was active there i had a dude use a year old thread as proof that i reposting shit, With zero idea at how dumb he was being.


----------



## LeFay (Oct 10, 2019)

Purplefuzz said:


> The furry subs are weak in my case the meme sub is a drama magnet with very immature users/mods and /r/Furry is just a art dump that downvotes any text based discussion all while crying about non furs being mean.
> 
> The last time i was active there i had a dude use a year old thread as proof that i reposting shit, With zero idea at how dumb he was being.



Well furry drama will exist anywhere large amounts of furries gather, I'm on 9 fandom discords and believe me, that environment gets hostile very quickly. I once posted a cat meme only to have 3 users start talking about how their parents uhhhhhhh layed hands on them.

I can see your point about r/furry, even a lot of the text based ones come from kids asking about how to come out to their parents about the fandom and at times creeps trying to get a nsfw rp going or crying about how no one likes them.

But I just try and enjoy the content even if a lot of it is not my flavor. Not to mention hardly anyone ever comments

You're right about furry irl as well but often times if you post witty comments I find that you don't have too much trouble.

As for the guy, honestly just ignore people like that. This community can be incredibly toxic at times but you just gotta role with it. But the freedom you get with reddit is one of the biggest reasons I like it but with that comes some bad actors. It's just part of being in a fandom.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Oct 10, 2019)

LeFay said:


> Well furry drama will exist anywhere large amounts of furries gather, I'm on 9 fandom discords and believe me, that environment gets hostile very quickly. I once posted a cat meme only to have 3 users start talking about how their parents uhhhhhhh layed hands on them.
> 
> I can see your point about r/furry, even a lot of the text based ones come from kids asking about how to come out to their parents about the fandom and at times creeps trying to get a nsfw rp going or crying about how no one likes them.
> 
> ...



Furry_irl was a total mess with users being total assholes on LGBT topics that soured my view. /r/Furry is a mess with what counts a Q or mature rated, Why would a PG 13 lady beach pin up be yiff related?. But a near naked male anthro get through fine.

 There no point in furry Reddit when most discords and this is better in every way.


----------



## LeFay (Oct 10, 2019)

Purplefuzz said:


> Furry_irl was a total mess with users being total assholes on LGBT topics that soured my view. /r/Furry is a mess with what counts a Q or mature rated, Why would a PG 13 lady beach pin up be yiff related?. But a near naked male anthro get through fine.
> 
> There no point in furry Reddit when most discords and this is better in every way.



Ya furry_irl can be like that sometimes, again I find ignoring people like that is the best way to go about it. Not engaging them and leaving a down vote is the best way to tell them their comment is offensive or uninteresting. But I appreciate the funny pictures and memes.

r/furry can be really arbitrary with its moderation sometimes but they are human and make mistakes. It more of something you have to take up with them. They're very nice people.

As for discord and FAF, discord is troublesome. I find it hard to integrate into already established cliches and I tend to not get much love from that end of things, plus the drama can get pretty unholy.

FAF is a good site, I enjoy the conversation but I find myself limited in the scope of content and again I don't get much love here either.

Reddit however gives me a lot of freedom and I get to talk to some really funny and fun people without worrying about bans and censors. Plus with its volume of users you get a lot of opportunities at first impressions. 

I get more replays and conversation from reddit then I do FAF, TFF, Discord, Facebook and Twitter combined so maybe I'm a bit biased but I get if it isn't your flavor, and that's okay it definitely isn't everybody's.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Oct 11, 2019)

LeFay said:


> Ya furry_irl can be like that sometimes, again I find ignoring people like that is the best way to go about it. Not engaging them and leaving a down vote is the best way to tell them their comment is offensive or uninteresting. But I appreciate the funny pictures and memes.
> 
> r/furry can be really arbitrary with its moderation sometimes but they are human and make mistakes. It more of something you have to take up with them. They're very nice people.
> 
> ...



The biggest issue i have with FAF is the fandom crusaders who sound like its their first time that all fandoms and communities are not perfect. Got ganged on a now locked thread because god forbid for pointing out the stupidity on naming and shaming cub fans, That right there making consider Reddit. 

  Not to mention in 2018 this forum was just easily baited assholes who turn everything into a political war.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 11, 2019)

Purplefuzz said:


> Got ganged on a now locked thread because god forbid for pointing out the stupidity on naming and shaming cub fans, That right there making consider Reddit.


 Welp... if I personally find that I'm "in above my head" on a particular argument, then - sometimes "being ganged up on" (I think) can be a good thing (at times), believe it or not.

As, (if anything) - it shows that I can think, and articulate (for myself); as opposed to "following the proverbial rationale of the flock" - on a particular issue. 

And so - "standing my ground" (within an argument) can also be seen as standing up for myself - in a lot of ways; (with my belief system, or my values, or whatever).... and so - the "heat in the kitchen" that I may experience, (with being a "lone coyote" on a thread, sometimes) - if anything, shows that I'm not afraid to "take a stand" when need be - even if it's seen as a controversial one, (for some people).

So, "taking the heat" (sometimes) - kind of goes with the territory.... in a lot of ways.... and, it really all comes down to how one handles it - that matters.

Mutual respect however, (is key) I also find... meaning: I can articulate my views forcefully, but still do so respectfully... and, if the other side gets too disrespectful, then - it's time to simply walk away, at that point.


----------



## Jestwinged (Oct 15, 2019)

I browse reddit multiple times a day, I find some subs absolutely hilarious and the home page is usually pretty interesting.  Saying that though there are very strange subreddits out there


----------



## Purplefuzz (Oct 15, 2019)

Jestwinged said:


> I browse reddit multiple times a day, I find some subs absolutely hilarious and the home page is usually pretty interesting.  Saying that though there are very strange subreddits out there



Askreddit and others subs are great time wasters, Better than other forums that can get pretty mean because they can't buried under downvotes.


----------



## Jestwinged (Oct 15, 2019)

Purplefuzz said:


> Askreddit and others subs are great time wasters, Better than other forums that can get pretty mean because they can't buried under downvotes.



Yeah they are good time wasters indeed   Some of my favourite subs are the more cringe ones like r/iamverybadass r/iamverysmart r/cringetopia etc


----------



## Purplefuzz (Oct 15, 2019)

Jestwinged said:


> Yeah they are good time wasters indeed   Some of my favourite subs are the more cringe ones like r/iamverybadass r/iamverysmart r/cringetopia etc



Subredditdrama can be funny seeing few Redditors act like group of chimps fighting over something stupid. Also subbed the verysmart since online experts can be very funny when raging.


----------



## Jestwinged (Oct 15, 2019)

Purplefuzz said:


> Subredditdrama can be funny seeing few Redditors act like group of chimps fighting over something stupid. Also subbed the verysmart since online experts can be very funny when raging.



Yeah some people on reddit can be..... interesting    I find there are alot of ''snowflakes'' on reddit, especially on LGBT type posts, if you say anything that is even slightly against the narrative you are like -60000 karma lol  

Saying that one bad habit I have is looking on ones like r/iamatotalpieceofshit which just get me mad


----------



## Atlantis (Oct 16, 2019)

rude people, but funny memes. i just try to enjoy the content.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Nov 11, 2019)

The discussion is beyond trash there can't have a convo without either them not replying suddenly or just downvoting with no context. Yet the site loves crying how Twitter/Facebook are cancer?.


----------



## Heppi (Nov 12, 2019)

I tried reddit...two times, actually and I have mixed feelings. It's definitely a great place to find the newest informations about the topics you like. The voting system is good for this, too, to find "good" content more easily. There are a lot of people, always posting things, so it's easier as well to find like-minded ones. When I ask a question, there is always a nice person who likes to answer it. And doing so in a thoroughly manner. 
On the other hand it's possible to get downvoted fast. Like when trying to argue reasonable in a overall toxic environment.
And it's hard to get heard sometimes, within the masses. That's why I avoid popular topics and prefer to look into new topics and find new interesting people there. Similar to other things, like popular YouTube videos or art.


----------



## t_iii (Nov 12, 2019)

I have mixed feelings on Reddit. On one hand last year the theme park subreddits were incredibly helpful when planning/organising our 15th anniversary holiday... but posting art there has mostly been weirdly/awful comments. For instance a recent Zelda piece I did got comments about her short hair re: no longer being a woman/too manly etc. and a few other rude/nsfw remarks.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Nov 12, 2019)

t_iii said:


> I have mixed feelings on Reddit. On one hand last year the theme park subreddits were incredibly helpful when planning/organising our 15th anniversary holiday... but posting art there has mostly been weirdly/awful comments. For instance a recent Zelda piece I did got comments about her short hair re: no longer being a woman/too manly etc. and a few other rude/nsfw remarks.



Yup it's a very hit and miss site, Really good for info and time wasting but on par with 4chan for unneeded rudeness by people who are 15 or neckbeards. The furry subs are always baited hard by the cringe subs and mosts parts lose their minds on anything related to furries.


----------



## t_iii (Nov 13, 2019)

Purplefuzz said:


> Yup it's a very hit and miss site, Really good for info and time wasting but on par with 4chan for unneeded rudeness by people who are 15 or neckbeards. The furry subs are always baited hard by the cringe subs and mosts parts lose their minds on anything related to furries.


Honestly I've been on the internet long enough to have a thick skin for most things but I've found the negative comments on Reddit to be weird (and indeed bait-y) in a way that I haven't seen often elsewhere.

I still think that it can be a good source of information on specific topics if the subreddits in question are well moderated but the more general ones seem to be hit and miss at best or filled with down right toxic negativity at worst.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Nov 13, 2019)

It heavily depends on the sub the community reaction. I don't use /r/Justunsubbed because the mods never enforce rules and just ignore the sub with a dumb excuse on why.


----------



## LlyodMick (Nov 14, 2022)

Hate this bullies too


----------



## Mirko (Nov 14, 2022)

I love Reddit for interesting news and reading people's unusual experiences. Some people relax in front of their favorite TV show or TV show, but I really love reading, so reading is my hobby. When I'm tired in the evening, but feeling emotionally and informationally hungry, I just read all the posts on Reddit, and for me it's even more interesting than reading books (although I love that, too). Also, you can write novellas or short stories here and people will see them without your post. It's much more convenient than "writing for yourself" or publishing a book. More cool Reddit features here https://www.viralboost.io/collections/reddit-accounts


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 14, 2022)

Another platform I've never used, and have heard mixed things about


----------



## Luxibutt (Nov 14, 2022)

Purplefuzz said:


> The discussion is beyond trash there can't have a convo without either them not replying suddenly or just downvoting with no context. Yet the site loves crying how Twitter/Facebook are cancer?.


I think that's the funny thing about this whole Twitter drama. Reddit is pretty toxic also. Like all the social media though, you can pick and choose what comes onto your feed. Twitter for me is full of memes and art because I made it so it is that way. It took a year to make it that way, but it was finally great not seeing some unsavory things on my timeline. Same thing with Reddit, I comb over what subs comes up on my front page. If I want to know what's going on, I can go to All and check it out. As for Facebook, same thing. You weed out content that you want to see. Same with family members, you can put them on snooze for a good while so you don't have to see their content. 

But if you mention at all about how Reddit is a social media, people shit themselves.


----------



## Average_Lurker (Nov 15, 2022)

I follow the subreddits of couple obscure video games and niche stuff I like. I consider that to be all Reddit is really good for. Not a fan of the larger subreddits so I try to avoid them.


----------



## Smityyyy (Nov 16, 2022)

Toxic… full of teenagers and Dunning–Kruger.

There’s some decent subs and you can sometimes get good instruction manuals/techniques. Hobby subs seem to be best. But there’s also a lot of people who pretend they have any clue what they’re talking about alongside a very young user-base. 

I’m not a fan of most social media and strictly limit my consumption. However, IMO Reddit is among the worst of them.


----------



## reptile logic (Nov 16, 2022)

Have not once used Reddit. Seems like my life may turn out OK without it.


----------



## Regret (Nov 20, 2022)

Used to be alright about 6-7+ years ago but has gone significantly down hill since then.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 20, 2022)

Garbage in, garbage out..

Granted, there are some good subreddits I visit once in a while, though I only go there if I can't find that shit anywhere else.


----------



## NilsTeutschLW97 (Nov 20, 2022)

Toxic.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 20, 2022)

Never been


----------



## PanthersForFun (Nov 22, 2022)

I never made an account, but I browsed reddit regularly for a few years before realizing that it was making me incredibly judgmental.  I stopped about a year ago and consider that the best decision I ever made.  I think the site just brings out the worst in people.


----------



## Sodasats20 (Nov 22, 2022)

I’ve only been on it for about two weeks, but I’m rapidly gaining karma due to my meme expertise, and it is exciting


----------



## NilsTeutschLW97 (Dec 10, 2022)

Just thinking about Reddit gives me headaches


----------



## Sodasats20 (Dec 10, 2022)

I use it for memes and shitposting, that’s about it other then r/furry and r/furrymemes
I also got banned in r/memes because of “serial reposting” b*tch I was just rising to power too quick 96% of the posts I made were getting at least 1k upvotes.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 10, 2022)

I use it to look at maps occasionally, so I don't really have much of an opinion. I don't have an account there.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Dec 10, 2022)

I used to be on there to browse r/imsorryjon

Best subreddit imo


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 11, 2022)

I don't see much of a use for it, and it has historically not been a very responsibly operated site which means a lot of *very* questionable content. Sometimes I visit because a thread there has answers to a question I have but not a good enough reason to make an account.


----------



## Rimna (Dec 11, 2022)

I don't like it


----------



## Ad Hoc (Dec 11, 2022)

I like reddit a lot, it's my main form of social media. But you have to curate your experience. I'm very persnickety about what subs I follow--mostly stick to small- to medium-sized special interest subs, subs related to my profession, and positivity/silly ones (ex: ContagiousLaughter, nononoyes, HumansBeingBros, awwnverts). Some of the LGBT ones are good if that's your thing. You have to be a little discerning though.

Chasing karma sucks though. I actually delete my account yearly and start a new one. Part of that is because I also post on the subs for the city and state that I live in and want to reduce my chances of getting doxxed.


----------



## Kinguyakki (Dec 13, 2022)

My only actual experience with Reddit comes from Facebook groups that post stuff from Reddit - like AITA posts.  I don't really want to get involved in yet another posting site.


----------



## MrArborsexual (Dec 13, 2022)

r/neoliberal and r/unixporn are pretty fun spots


----------



## Rayd (Dec 13, 2022)

since reddit has hundreds upon hundreds of different communities, i always thought that reddit being the butt of the "hahah, nerd" joke and "reddit bad" mindset was kind of unfair.
you can find lots of really cool, interesting spaces on reddit. from troubleshooting, to learning new things, to discovering new interests or hobbies, or indulging in existing interests or hobbies. i've always liked reddit, though i'm mostly a lurker. i don't get all the flak it gets, but i guess i can say the same for a lot of other sites.

though to be fair, i dont know if i should be talking since i frequent possibly the most nerdy subforum on the site, r/whowouldwin.


----------



## folvaen (Dec 13, 2022)

I only use it when I have software issues and for some reason the answer is on some old thread 5 years ago on Reddit.  so my opinion on it is neutral.


----------

